# Crab & Shrimp Salad



## Zereh (Aug 16, 2004)

This has been my favorite thing to take along to BBQs this summer. It's always a huge hit and I end up copying down the recipe numerous times for folks. The orginal is good, but rather bland. I've changed it up a bit to give it some additional flair and color.

If you can afford or find fresh crab and shrimp meats, use them.  The canned tastes just fine, but I always prefer fresh stuff!

1 can crab meat (6-oz or so)
1 can shrimp meat (4-oz or so)
1 red pepper, diced small
2 stalks celery, diced small
1 white onion, diced small
1 t worchestershire(sp?) sauce
1/2 t salt
3/4 c chipolte flavored mayonaise 
1 c panko (Japenese style) bread crumbs

* Preheat oven to 350

* Mix everything but the breadcrumbs together. Spread into a shallow baking dish coated very lightly with olive oil. Spread the breadcrumbs over the top.

* Bake for 30-35 minutes, until the breadcrumbs turn light golden-brown

*Chipotle Mayonnaise:*
3/4 c fresh mayo (ok ok, you can use store bought...)
1-2 chipolte peppers, packed in adobo sauce
1 t adobo sauce from the can of peppers

*Fresh Mayonnaise* ~ just in case you're feeling industrious and adventuresome! There really is no comparison between homemade mayo and the stuff that comes in a jar. 

2 t fresh lemon juice 
1 T champagne vinegar 
1 egg yolk 
1/2 t salt 
1/2 t mustard (I use some good dijon, dry will work fine too)
couple pinches of sugar 
1 cup light, unflavored oil (corn, canola, safflower)

In a bowl, combine lemon juice and champagne vinegar. 

In a separate glass bowl (or in food processor), whisk together egg yolk, salt, sugar and mustard. 

Add half of the lemon juice mixture to the yolk mixture. Mix well before adding any oil. Begin adding oil, a little at a time, until it is incorporated into the emulsion. The color should lighten once 1/4 of the oil is emulsified. Then add the oil in a slow constant stream, whisking continuously. After 3/4 of the oil is incorporated, add the rest of the lemon juice mixture. 

Continue to whisk until all of the oil is incorporated. Leave at room temperature for 1 hour. Refrigerate, covered, for up to 1 week.


----------



## Alix (Aug 16, 2004)

OK, I have never seen champagne vinegar. Where would I get that or what can I use to substitute?


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 16, 2004)

Alix,

If you have a gourmet food store they should have it.  But now our grocery stores carry it.  If you still can't find it just substitute white wine vinegar (not white vinegar, but white wine vinegar).


----------



## Alix (Aug 16, 2004)

OK...I will look for it. Keep you posted on my progress.


----------

